# a short vid of the lake koko northen



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

#4 struggling up the 3% grade.The crew has already had to set off 2 car to get they're train to Amys cove 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-znljBLIlw


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! THX for posting.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey that's a great video! I love seeing those climax locos working away! The sharp curves and kinks really give you a that fabulous backwoods look while adding mileage and interest to the layout. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-znljBLIlw


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Great vid! Thanks for loading the live link. That is one smooth-running Heisler? Climax? (Can't keep 'em straight.) Looks like you took a lot of trouble to get the track down right.

Les


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Les the Climax has he horizontal jack shaft, the Heisler had the V-drive and rode smoother accoding to one who fired them. 

John


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

thx all the track is hand laid but do to a flood the lowed yard has to come down so the can replace the east wall


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Flood? What happened?


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

last sunday it rain and it rain, the sump pump just couldn't keep up and around 1:30am i just had a feeling so went down stairs to find 6" of water down there and the box that the boxs of my new AMS disconnect cars ,flat cars and a wooden kit box car were sitting on had got wet and fallen over and broke them very i had just come back that day from a friend house where i was showing them off figgered they were safe as we never been flood before thx god i put the climax back on the layout ,but the cars are covered by the insurance so not that big of loss but still a piss off


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Scoob,

Sorry to hear that. Two years ago our basement flooded severely. I'm just now about to get things back in place and the mold killed off. No train stuff, just machinery, parts, motors, my wife's business' stock and goodies. I had sump pumps too.

Les


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

i have 2 pumps in the sump hole and both were over welmed we've had the 2nd wettest year on recored


----------

